# Trespass Law in France



## AgentTintin (Jun 24, 2013)

Does anyone know what the law is in France for being on private land/entering buildings *without breaking entry*? I am due to travel to France soon and would like to know what kind of trouble (if any) I might get into. From a few online searches, I gather there is no trespass law in France.

*AgentTintin*


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 25, 2013)

This is a hard one to be 100% certain about... most sources seem to indicate that there is actually no trespass law as such in France however I would still be extremely careful of being caught, if only to avoid the embarrassment of the gendarmerie being selectively incapable of speaking English to suit their purpose. We have explored extensively in Alsace and Lorraine and have had this phenomenon exhibit itself on one occasion - a car full of the local dibble stopped because we had been side swiped by a local driving way over off his side of the road. They were able to speak English perfectly well to me but when they went 25 yards up the road and spoke to my wife who was swopping info with the French driver, all of a sudden no one in the jam butty understood a word of English!

The same rule would appear to apply to exploring military installations however - get caught and you will need to be very persuasive because that is definitely an offense. As to the railways I can't comment but in Britain they are NOT subject to trespass law but subject to a separate rule making ALL railways and railway property absolutely forbidden to enter. I would suggest airing on the side of caution and steering clear of anything remotely rail orientated in case the same rules apply en Francais.

Stay safe!


----------

